# Some new photography of older kits.



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi guys! 

Decided to pull the old model cars off the shelf, dust them, and take new pictures of them with the little digi cam & flourescent lights. The digi cam improved the light, but doesn't have the same focal plane as the older 35mm Ashai Pentax Spotmatic did. 

Some of these models have never been photographed either. I still have a LOT to photograph, and I decided to start with Ford first, then work through Chrysler, GM, AMC, Independants and then the imports.

Anyway, enjoy the models! More to come!
















































This is a car I built at age 11 in 1985 in the colours of the International Racing Society for Romania, mainly a Blue body with a Red hood and Yellow letters.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Madcap ya got some nice looking Rods there:thumbsup:


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Great stuff Madcap !! That Maverick and comet are awesome kits !! johan ?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah, old Jo-Han. Bought them in the earily 1990's when the announcement was printed in Scale Auto Enthusiast that Seville Enterprises was going to sell off Jo-Han and close down production. Got them, and a few others, just before my LHS sold out of them.

The decals on the Comet came in the kit, but the Maveric decals were too large, so I used left-over decals from other models. Too bad the "Daytona" decal cracked around the trunk lid. I think oversized decals was a problem for Seville at that time. (late 1980's-1990's)


----------

